

I am starting a blog to write everyday - shah_ocean

Sagar
======
ramblerman
_sigh_ this isn't targetted at OP directly, so I apologize if this seems
unneccesarily harsh.

But are we really going to start applauding articles like, "I am going to
write a blog post tomorrow". It's akin to congratulating someone on the
stringent diet they are about to commence next week.

Write everyday for a week and then post your link. This doesn't merit
attention (imo).

------
mattwritescode
Care to share the link, in the post? Not just in a comment which no one can
see.

------
ananth99
Make sure to remove the placeholders. Good luck.:)

------
chintan39
All the best with that.

------
shah_ocean
my blog is sagarshah.co

